# Jeep Liberty 2008



## ereed8 (Apr 24, 2010)

Any thoughts on a snowplow for a 2008 Jeep Liberty? Plowing small driveways.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snowdogg has a fit for that truck as does Snoway.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

look at the 05 06 with the diesel.


----------



## ereed8 (Apr 24, 2010)

basher;1038979 said:


> Snowdogg has a fit for that truck as does Snoway.


Excellent...Thanks!


----------



## ereed8 (Apr 24, 2010)

salopez;1038980 said:


> look at the 05 06 with the diesel.


...thanks...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

salopez;1038980 said:


> look at the 05 06 with the diesel.


Great choice hard to find. Shame the emmissions regs forced that engine off the market.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Actually they are not that bad to find. there were 3 on ebay last week, and there are tons for sale in the midwest with low miles.


----------

